# Just picked this up, the "other" moon watch - Bulova Lunar Pilot



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

Yesterday when I stopped to see one of my clients for work I parked in front of a local watch shop that I hadn't been in in years. In the front window was a big sign advertising that they were retiring and offering 50% off all watches. After my client meeting I popped in, to see mostly bare display cases - all that remained were Bulovas and Caravelles, mostly women's models. This Lunar Pilot was in the bottom corner though and stood out to me. I checked it out, and it definitely maxed out my wrist (about 7"). I decided to think about it, and left.

Today I walk into the office and was given a surprise Christmas bonus, so I took that as a sign and went and picked up the watch. The box was a little scuffed, and I'll need to reset the second hand, but for what I got it for I'm quite happy. 

Honestly, this watch is gorgeous. The different levels of the dials and indices give it a lot of depth and although there's a lot going on, it's still somewhat subtle. I had told myself awhile ago when I got into watches I'd only buy mechanical ones, whether hand wound or automatic, but I made an exception here. Between the ultra high frequency movement that is absurdly accurate and the great history, I felt this was one quartz that I would be ok with. 

One last note I want to leave. I've read a lot of hate for the stock leather strap, but I honestly find it to be quite comfortable and gives the watch a fairly dressy look IMO.


----------



## Nunz (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice one and welcome to the club. 

I agree with all your points and like the leather band it comes with. I have a Barton band rally strap which I really like on it… and a jubilee steel… also look great IMHO. 

I love the look of it along with the accuracy. Enjoy and wear it in good health!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nunz (Dec 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Mine gets here monday. I’m hoping this other moon watch curbs my desire to own an Omega. At least tamp down that urge for some time.
Are the lugs 20mm wide? The details online where i purchased it say 22mm. Joma says 20mm and everywhere else says 20mm. Want to order some Nato straps for it as it takes weeks to get here from GB but don’t want to order the wrong size.
Watch will go on a Nato strap to preserve the originals to some extent. Though I absolutely love a watch on a Nato. Thanx!


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

502Somm said:


> View attachment 16290187
> Yesterday when I stopped to see one of my clients for work I parked in front of a local watch shop that I hadn't been in in years. In the front window was a big sign advertising that they were retiring and offering 50% off all watches. After my client meeting I popped in, to see mostly bare display cases - all that remained were Bulovas and Caravelles, mostly women's models. This Lunar Pilot was in the bottom corner though and stood out to me. I checked it out, and it definitely maxed out my wrist (about 7"). I decided to think about it, and left.
> 
> Today I walk into the office and was given a surprise Christmas bonus, so I took that as a sign and went and picked up the watch. The box was a little scuffed, and I'll need to reset the second hand, but for what I got it for I'm quite happy.
> ...


So 50% off? You get it for $250? If so may i say “you lucky dog!! Congrats


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Buff52 said:


> Mine gets here monday. I’m hoping this other moon watch curbs my desire to own an Omega. At least tamp down that urge for some time.
> Are the lugs 20mm wide? The details online where i purchased it say 22mm. Joma says 20mm and everywhere else says 20mm. Want to order some Nato straps for it as it takes weeks to get here from GB but don’t want to order the wrong size.
> Watch will go on a Nato strap to preserve the originals to some extent. Though I absolutely love a watch on a Nato. Thanx!


20mm lugs on my Dark Side of the Moon .


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Dark side of the moon? I’m asking about the lugs on the lunar pilot?


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Have owned one, twice. Great watch but the L2L is ridiculously long and needlessly so. 

Reissue at 38-40mm width and <48mm L2L and Bulova would have my money.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Buff52 said:


> Dark side of the moon? I’m asking about the lugs on the lunar pilot?


Meet the Dark Side


----------



## VeloWatch (Feb 22, 2020)

Very Nice!! Thanks for the review, I hesitated when I saw one on sale, now it won't happen again.


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

I like that. So thats a pre lunar pilot? And yes it could have been released in a smaller dia case but was the original 45mm? My wrist is just shy of 7 1/2 and i routinely wear 45-50mm watches. Looking at getting a professional dive watch that is 48mm but that’s months down the road. 
i do like 42mm watches as 40 is a bit small for a diver or chronograph style.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Not sure how the entire “family” was introduced chronologically speaking, but I‘m fairly sure (confirmed HERE) that the Dark Side was introduced in 2017.


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

Buff52 said:


> Mine gets here monday. I’m hoping this other moon watch curbs my desire to own an Omega. At least tamp down that urge for some time.
> Are the lugs 20mm wide? The details online where i purchased it say 22mm. Joma says 20mm and everywhere else says 20mm. Want to order some Nato straps for it as it takes weeks to get here from GB but don’t want to order the wrong size.
> Watch will go on a Nato strap to preserve the originals to some extent. Though I absolutely love a watch on a Nato. Thanx!


20mm, though wear the originals. The NATO style strap it comes with is quite comfy.


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

Buff52 said:


> So 50% off? You get it for $250? If so may i say “you lucky dog!! Congrats


He had it marked at $550 so $275. I'm still happy with the price I paid.


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

biglove said:


> Have owned one, twice. Great watch but the L2L is ridiculously long and needlessly so.
> 
> Reissue at 38-40mm width and <48mm L2L and Bulova would have my money.


My understanding is that it isn't needlessly, but that the movement is fairly large due to the complications from being a UHF one so a larger case was needed.

But yeah, I'd prefer it a smidge smaller myself.


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

Just ordered this strap today to go on it.









Forstner Komfit


The Story Forstner's stainless steel expandable mesh watch band (called the "Komfit") was one of the only watch bracelets sanctioned by NASA for use on manned space missions. It was worn by astronauts throughout the Mercury, Gemini, and Apollo programs, and even made it to the surface of the...




forstnerbands.com





I figured it is too fitting with the history not to.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Me too! Came today….








Nato strap (grey or black?) will be here end of week. But that Nato that comes with it is cool for sure.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichLal (Jan 31, 2021)

Does anyone have one with a bracelet? I'm having a hard time removing the pins in the links. Are they screws or push pins?


----------



## Icky Thump (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm on board w/ this one, for sure. Polished, no date ref. and absolutely love it. Tempted to chase all the references. I have smaller wrists and it works, kinda..I don't care on this one, such a cool piece..

New to WUS and the enthusiasm, so..Hey! Made some rookie mistakes, happy w/ a few of my purchases, not so much with others, but..this one is a keeper for me..

The second hand and sub second hand don't quite zero..drives my OCD mad..just waiting to discover, "oh yea..all the fake ones have that issue"..lol. I'm pretty sure it's real, just probably off..could explain the fair price..almost sent it back for the issue and now considering a repair..

Any thoughts or insight on that would be most appreciated

Thanks

Patrck


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Icky Thump said:


> View attachment 16312468
> 
> 
> I'm on board w/ this one, for sure. Polished, no date ref. and absolutely love it. Tempted to chase all the references. I have smaller wrists and it works, kinda..I don't care on this one, such a cool piece..
> ...


You can re zero the hands yourself, no need to send it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icky Thump (Jul 26, 2021)

wovivi01 said:


> You can re zero the hands yourself, no need to send it in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks..how so? I don't mean reset. When reset, sub dial at 3 o'clock is off 0, sits slightly right. Main/lrg second, slightly off as well. Unless there is a way to correct that?


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Try this/see if it helps:


----------



## Icky Thump (Jul 26, 2021)

wovivi01 said:


> You can re zero the hands yourself, no need to send it in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





loubapache said:


> Try this/see if it helps:
> 
> View attachment 16315554


That did it. That's brilliant. Thank you, gentlemen...most appreciated.

Happy, happy


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Icky Thump said:


> That did it. That's brilliant. Thank you, gentlemen...most appreciated.
> 
> Happy, happy
> 
> View attachment 16315653


It seems so big next to the omega 120


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icky Thump (Jul 26, 2021)

tayloreuph said:


> It seems so big next to the omega 120
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. Big piece by any standards but look huge next to that petite 120..Always am surprised when I pull this from the safe just how small 38/39mm looks these days, compared.


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

502Somm said:


> View attachment 16290187
> Yesterday when I stopped to see one of my clients for work I parked in front of a local watch shop that I hadn't been in in years. In the front window was a big sign advertising that they were retiring and offering 50% off all watches. After my client meeting I popped in, to see mostly bare display cases - all that remained were Bulovas and Caravelles, mostly women's models. This Lunar Pilot was in the bottom corner though and stood out to me. I checked it out, and it definitely maxed out my wrist (about 7"). I decided to think about it, and left.
> 
> Today I walk into the office and was given a surprise Christmas bonus, so I took that as a sign and went and picked up the watch. The box was a little scuffed, and I'll need to reset the second hand, but for what I got it for I'm quite happy.
> ...


Dave Scott was the Commander, not the Lunar Module Pilot (who was James Irwin), so technically Bulova should have called the watch the Lunar Commander.


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

That is an interesting observation.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

=-


RichLal said:


> Does anyone have one with a bracelet? I'm having a hard time removing the pins in the links. Are they screws or push pins?


I have one 
the pins in the links are just that ---- pins (not screws). you need to push them out with a pointy tool if you have one. I had to drive over to my local watch dealer/jeweler who did it for free....


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

I used to hate trying to find something to drive bracelet pins out! Got a watch repair kit on the web and with that blue tool you see in the picture it’s the easiest thing i’ve ever done. Just make sure the pin goes back in the way it came out. I use the small mallet that comes with the kit to tap the pin back in. It goes back in half way easy then tap tap tap. 😊


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

heres my kit. Best $25 i ever spent.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Welcome to the club….here’s mine on a NATO….


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Icky Thump (Jul 26, 2021)

bubba0951 said:


> View attachment 16351188


So nice. Usually don't like blacked cases, this one is growing on me..I like that it's the non date version with old logo. Beg pardon, what strap is that? 

Very tempted to grab the gray/gold..anniversary?..Anyone have one..pics? I'd have one already if it wasn't almost double the cost of these other references..


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Icky Thump said:


> So nice. Usually don't like blacked cases, this one is growing on me..I like that it's the non date version with old logo. Beg pardon, what strap is that?
> 
> Very tempted to grab the gray/gold..anniversary?..Anyone have one..pics? I'd have one already if it wasn't almost double the cost of these other references..


Strap is a Barton Elite Silicone from Amazon. I like the rubber straps better than the NATO's, I think they are more comfortable.


----------



## Icky Thump (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks. Barton makes a great strap.


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Tinok (Dec 15, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## mybigwatch (7 mo ago)

Hello Can anyone tell me.if dark side if the moon scratches easily, also how does it look when black paint gets scratched.


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Changed straps.


----------

